# Professional "How To" Videos



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

I am 10+ Year trained chef now working for a company specializing in Cook and Hold ovens. I am going to be starting a YouTube channel for How to Videos. My questions to you all is, what Items/Dishes are out there that most Chefs struggle to make correctly? Looking for a few good things to start out with!


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

What company are you working for and how much will they pay us to do your research?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Japanese (short-grain) steamed rice.

I can never get my steamed rice to look shiny like what you find in fancy Japanese restaurant. (see picture #1)

Mine always turn out looking kinda dull no matter what I do. (see picture #2)

SHINY RICE








SHINY RICE

DULL RICE








DULL RICE


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

jimyra said:


> What company are you working for and how much will they pay us to do your research?


Indeed. I don't get into any deals unless I talk to my lawyer first and the offer is made in writing.

Im not sure the lad or his company could afford us.


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

I will be the one doing the videos and research


sgsvirgil said:


> Indeed. I don't get into any deals unless I talk to my lawyer first and the offer is made in writing.
> 
> Im not sure the lad or his company could afford us.


I will be the one doing the videos and Research. I am just asking for suggestions on Topics.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Ahh...no sense of humor, I see. Excellent!

Well, then, I think we have two very different understandings of the word "research." 

Good luck


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Perfectly cooked chicken with crispy skin...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Risotto.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

I've never had a problem making it per se, but I could use some techniques/tips for proper holding procedures for bar steam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## doraima3875 (May 3, 2015)

Maybe you should probably show efficient, smarter and faster techniques to make great food. Making bacon bits from scratch?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

doraima3875 said:


> Maybe you should probably show efficient, smarter and faster techniques to make great food. Making bacon bits from scratch?


I think Im starting to root for this girl.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Picking topics can be the hardest part of a research project.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Give it up...there nothing you can do that hasn't been done already....umm, except maybe bacon bits...professional bacon bits from scratch.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

capecodchef said:


> Give it up...there nothing you can do that hasn't been done already


I think Alton Brown more or less covered everything with the exception of a few highly-specific international cuisines.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Great....How about a cook and hold oven that can keep Prime Rib warm during service without overcooking it.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

jimyra said:


> What company are you working for and how much will they pay us to do your research?


 Here's a hint...



Chef_Aaron_B said:


> Look into Thermodyne Cook and Hold Cabinets. Great Product!


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

chefross said:


> Great....How about a cook and hold oven that can keep Prime Rib warm during service without overcooking it.


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes I work for Thermodyne Foodservice Products. We make conduction heated cook and hold cabinets. The idea behind the "How to" videos would be to demonstrate cooking procedures that people would want to see be done in our ovens.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

Wait..isn't that you in the video you posted? If so, the company supports shilling their products???


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes that is me, I work at that restaurant 3 years ago (when the video was shot). Used Thermodyne ovens there, loved them. Decided to make a Career move a year ago and joined the Thermodyne company.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Never heard of Thermodyne before.

So, can it make shiny rice?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

capricciosa said:


> I think Alton Brown more or less covered everything with the exception of a few highly-specific international cuisines.


... and whatever Alton didn't do, Jacob Burton did.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

...


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Pat Pat said:


> Never heard of Thermodyne before.
> 
> So, can it make shiny rice?


Check it out! www.tdyne.com

As far as the rice goes, I believe it is more of a recipe/Technique then it is cooking vessel.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

Chef_Aaron_B said:


> The idea behind the "How to" videos would be to demonstrate cooking procedures that people would want to see be done in our ovens.





Chef_Aaron_B said:


> As far as the rice goes, I believe it is more of a recipe/Technique then it is cooking vessel.


So, in other words, you're only doing how-to videos if they relate to a specific brand of oven sold by the company you work for?


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Correct but also see what issues people commonly see and in turn seeing if there is a way to utilize the oven and fix said problem.


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

jimyra said:


> What company are you working for and how much will they pay us to do your research?


+1


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I think if you had worded your original post a little differently it would not have seemed so much like you were looking to poach ideas from other professionals. Perhaps if you had explained from the outset that you were looking to investigate possible ways your employer's products could help with whatever assortment of issues professional chefs deal with on a daily basis, you would've had a far better response.

Instead, you came off as if you wanted us to come up with ideas for your personal YouTube channel so you could aggrandize yourself with our expertise. At least, that was my first impression and I don't think i was the only one with that impression.

Anyway, I truly hope you achieve the success you are looking for. 

Good luck.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Chef_Aaron_B said:


> As far as the rice goes, I believe it is more of a recipe/Technique then it is cooking vessel.


So the Thermodyne cannot make shiny rice? No Thermodyne for me then. LOL.

On a more serious note, is it exactly like a CVap?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

How dare you ask for advice in your post? Especially while having the GALL to work for a company trying to sell stuff to make money.


----------



## Chef_Aaron_B (Jan 11, 2018)

Pat Pat said:


> So the Thermodyne cannot make shiny rice? No Thermodyne for me then. LOL.
> 
> On a more serious note, is it exactly like a CVap?


It is slightly different from a CVap oven but it cooks low and slow like a CVap.


----------

